# "r"-äänne murteittain



## Gavril

Päivää,

Tiedättekö, onko paljon moninaisuutta siinä, miten r-kirjain äännetään suomen murteissa? Suomessa on toetysti hirveästi murre-eroja sekä ääntämyksessä että kieliopissa, mutta en muista olevani kuullut eroa r-kirjaimen ääntämyksessä. (Olisi yllättävää jos ei olisi sellaista eroa suomessa koska r-äänen ääntämyksen on taipumus vaihdella murteittain monissa muissa kieli-alueilla, esim. Skandinaviassa, jossa tanskan "r" eroaa paljon yleis-ruotsin "r":stä, jne.)

Kiitos etukäteen murre-tuntemuksestanne


----------



## Finland

Päivää!

R-äänteellä on tosiaan allofonista vaihtelua sekä erilaisissa äänneympäristöissä (siis sen mukaan, mitä kirjaimia r:n ympärillä on) että jonkin verran myös eri murteissa. En tunne kovin hyvin suomen murteiden erityispiirteitä, mutta hakemattakin tulee mieleen, että Tampereen murteessa r (niin kuin myös l) äännetään hyvin tunnusmerkillisellä tavalla. En oikein tiedä, miten sitä kuvaisi... tamperelainen r on ikään kuin standardi-r:ää suppeampi ja etisempi.

terv. S


----------



## etrade

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etel%C3%A4-Pohjanmaan_murre
Tuolla *ärrä* on ihan mahdoton.


----------



## Finland

Hei!



etrade said:


> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etel%C3%A4-Pohjanmaan_murre
> Tuolla *ärrä* on ihan mahdoton.



Lausutaanko se siis myös eri tavalla? Sen kyllä olen tiennyt, että d:t lausutaan Pohjanmaalla r:inä (kuten omassa murteessanikin), mutten kuule sikäläistä murretta usein, joten en osaa kuvitella, miten se *äännetään* eri tavalla.

S


----------

